# RIP sweet Nicodemus..



## Neuroticax (May 1, 2007)

May you breathe easier and have all the food you want over that rainbow bridge..

Nico died in my arms last Thursday due to old age and frequent respiratory infections that just seemed to never go away. He was buried in a Pampers wipes box in the garden on Sunday night. He was the first rat I had and will always be remembered for being the sweetest thing ever.

-sigh-  It's just Nibbler and I in this big world now.


----------



## Gobo (Mar 6, 2008)

Im sorry for your loss, sending lots of cuddles for nibbler


----------



## Squeak (Sep 4, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss  . I hope you and Nibbler are okay ..


----------



## Neuroticax (May 1, 2007)

Thanks guys, we appreciate it!


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

i'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## Neuroticax (May 1, 2007)

Thank you.


----------



## AceYourFace (Jan 4, 2008)

I am sorry for your Loss. I just loss my poor Luna a day after your loss. She too had bad respiratory problems. I feel your pain. Hope you are doing well.


----------



## Neuroticax (May 1, 2007)

As well as can be expected, my condolences to you!


----------

